# Firewall writing



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Below is what was on my '66 GTO post car before I had it blasted.
Can anyone help me figure out what it reads and maybe explain what it stands for?

I would like to rewrite it.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Vinyl for vinyl top. My 66 says the same thing in the same yellow, a bit smaller and above that spot on the other side of the seam.


----------



## Unclesams (Jun 5, 2009)

reproduce it when your car is done, who cares if it is hyroglyphics! It is cool!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

It is inspection marks from the assembly line i had them on my hood hinges. no telling what they mean have seen quite a few survivors with markings on various places always in yellow grease pencil.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

From where I'm sitting it looks like: M6KN.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Uncle E is right. That is what I get for just glancing at the pic and adding in whats on my car.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X3. M6KN is what I read.


----------



## Squidtone (Nov 26, 2010)

MaL,
Is your car Martinique Bronze or Mission Beige?

Maybe that "6" is a "b". So "mb" for the colors.

In the markings I've seen on the 'net, it seems at least the first two digits are the color(s) for the exterior.

For instance, my Baltimore built 67 firewall had a real sloppy LG. I assume it is for Linden Green. There are two digits after that but I can't correlate those to anything. Perhaps someone out there knows?


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Car is coded as HH (Palmetto Green top and bottom) and is the color found when we came across orig paint.

I'm agreeing with the M6KN. If anyone ever breaks the firewall codes, I would love to know.

I better get to writing it while the fenders are off.
Thanks for the extra eyes!


----------

